# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دورة رائعة للاخوات لشرح مختصر صحيح مسلم.

## مسلمة لربى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

مساء / صباح عاطر بالهمم العالية المحبة للعلم، 
والأرواح المحلقة في فضاء العلا!

تعلن دورة الحكمة التأصيلية النسائية عن إقامة درس علمي صباحي ابتداء من السبت الموافق 19/5/1432هــ في شرح مختصر مسلم للمنذري بشرح فضيلة المشرف محمد بن عبدالله الشنو وفقه الله من خلال الغرفة الصوتية الخاصة بالدورة في شبكة الانترنت.

موعد الدرس:
يومي السبت والثلاثاء من كل أسبوع 
من الساعة: 5:15 حتى الساعة 6:15 صباحا
مدة الدرس: ساعة.


وبهذه المناسبة تشرع دورة الحكمة أبوابها لكل طالبة علم – سواء كانت من طالبات الدورة أو لا- ، 

وترحب بها للانضمام في هذه السلسلة المباركة في شرح هذا الكتاب القيّم ، 

الحضور مفتوح ويمكن الدخول والاستماع والمشاركة في الدرس من خلال الروابط التالية:
( ادخلي الاسم فقط واتركي خانة المرور فارغة) :
روابط الغرفة ( يرجى تجربة جميع الروابط إذا لم ينجح أحدها):



http://www.s4.roomsserver.com/login.asp?r=58673697&j=0

http://www.s4.roomsserver.com/login.asp?r=58673697

http://www.s4.roomsserver.com/login.asp?r=58673697



رابط تحميل الجافا لمن لم تتمكن الدخول للغرفة الصوتية بنجاح :

http://download.ivocalize.net/iVocalize4Setup.exe


يرجى تثبيته على الجهاز ،وسيتم بعدها الدخول بإذن الله ،

علما بأن الدخول إلى الغرفة الصوتية بعد الضغط على أيقونة الدخول يتطلب بعض الأحيان ( حسب سرعة الاتصال ) إلى لحظات للانتظار لا تزيد في الغالب عن دقيقة ومن ثَمّ تظهر الغرفة الصوتية..ويتم الدخول في قاعة الدرس..



للاستفسار:
Alhekmh1431@hotmail.com





لا تدعي الرسالة تقف عندك،
انشري تؤجري،
فالدال على الخير كفاعله.

وفي رياض العلم والحكمة دوما نلتقي!

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتـــي أختاه ونفع المولى بك

----------

